# Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet



## Morgenstern (17. März 2009)

*Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe folgendes Problem!
Ich war grade am Surfen und auf einmal geht mein Pc aus, dann wider an aus an aus und das in 2 sek. danach ging er nicht mehr an eine Zeitlang ...... dann auf einmal ging er wieder an für 1 sek und dann war er wieder weg!
Jetzt geht er gar nicht mehr an nur die grüne LED an meinem Mainbord leuchtet!

Was könnte hier das Problem sein?

Mein System:
Core 2 Duo Quad 9550
*ASUS P5Q Pro P45
**PowerColor (Retail) HD4870 PCS+ OC 1024MB 
**525W Enermax Modu 82+
**Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music*
4096MB Corsair PC2-800 CL5 TWIN2X4096-6400C5


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiter helfen Danke!


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Nimm mal den Strom komplett weg und warte bis die LED ausgeht und steck den Stecker wieder rein und versuch nochmal 

Die P5Q-Reihe hat manchmal so Probleme, hab selber nen P5Q SE mit An-Aus-Bug... aber sollte nix schlimmes sein, hoffen wir mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Hast du mal geguckt (halt vorher ), ob du das aktuelle Bios drauf hast?


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Die P5Q Reihe hat wie damals Gigabyte Mainboards auch den Bug?

Anscheinend hatte das mein P5Q auch -.- Hab mir jetzt das P5Q Pro geholt und bisher keine Probleme. Liegt aber wohl an einer evtl. schlechten BIOS Version.


----------



## Morgenstern (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Also das habe ich auch schon ein paar mal verswucht leider vergebens!
Habe auch schon reingeschaut und konnte nichts feststellen .

Darauf  habe ich grade mal die Grafikkarte vom Strom genommen (steckt aber noch im steckplatz drinnen), Ram ausgebaut sowie die Soundkarte und immer noch geht er nicht an!


----------



## Morgenstern (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal geguckt (halt vorher ), ob du das aktuelle Bios drauf hast?




Ich hab den Pc seit Oktober!
Lief ohne Probleme bis heute und habe auch kein Bios geupdatet seit ich ihn habe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



Morgenstern schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich grade mal die Grafikkarte vom Strom genommen (steckt aber noch im steckplatz drinnen), Ram ausgebaut sowie die Soundkarte und immer noch geht er nicht an!


 
Was passiert denn genau, wenn du den Start Knopf drückst?
Läuft er an oder passiert absolut nichts mehr?
Da die Diode leuchtet, denke ich mal, dass das Board mit Strom versorgt wird.
Könnte sogar am Knopf selbst liegen.


----------



## Schluwel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

hast du irgendwas overclocked als der ausgegangen ist oder was ist los?


----------



## Morgenstern (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was passiert denn genau, wenn du den Start Knopf drückst?
> Läuft er an oder passiert absolut nichts mehr?
> Da die Diode leuchtet, denke ich mal, dass das Board mit Strom versorgt wird.
> Könnte sogar am Knopf selbst liegen.



Also es passiert gar nix, es wäre genau so als würde ich den Start konpf nicht drücken keine reaktion nichts.

Könnte es vll die Cpu sein oder vll der Startkpf?
Aber wenns der Startknopf wäre wie kommts denn das der dieses effekt wärend des Betriebes kurz hatte bevor er komplett ausging?


----------



## Morgenstern (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



Schluwel schrieb:


> hast du irgendwas overclocked als der ausgegangen ist oder was ist los?



Wenn du mit overclocked hochtaken meinst nein damit habe ich nichts am Hut!

Wurde normal Betrieben und is beim surfen im Internet ausgegangen so wie im ersten Post beschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Es könnte am Gehäuse liegen (also am Knopf).
Kannst du das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle ausschließen?


----------



## Morgenstern (17. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es könnte am Gehäuse liegen (also am Knopf).
> Kannst du das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle ausschließen?



So gesehen kann ich das NT nicht ausschließen!
Würde aber sagen da es ok ist da ja am Mainbord die LED leuichtet also bekommt das MB ja Spannung!

Wenn es der Start Knopf sein sollte kann man den irgendwie überbrücken, aber da bleibt dann noch die Frage wieso der wärend des Betriebes der Pc ausgegangen ist und es dazu kam das er von alleine aus an aus an gegangen ist so schnell!


----------



## Morgenstern (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Habe jetzt auch mal alle Sromstecker üerall abgemacht vom Netzteil das nur noch die CPU und das MB versorgt werden! Der Pc geht immer noch nicht an? NT, Startknopf oder CPU`?

bitte berücksicht auch meinen obrigen Post!

Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Du wirst wohl mal Komponenten tauschen müssen, damit du Fehlerquellen ausschließen kannst.
Kannst du dir von einem Freund ein Netzteil besorgen?


----------



## Morgenstern (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl mal Komponenten tauschen müssen, damit du Fehlerquellen ausschließen kannst.
> Kannst du dir von einem Freund ein Netzteil besorgen?



Ja bekomme heute Abend noch eins ! Werde das dann mal austauschen und testen! Melde mich dann wieder wenn ich es getestet habe!
Danke für eure Hilfe bis jetzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



Morgenstern schrieb:


> Ja bekomme heute Abend noch eins ! Werde das dann mal austauschen und testen! Melde mich dann wieder wenn ich es getestet habe!
> Danke für eure Hilfe bis jetzt


 
Das ist doch schon mal etwas. 
Hast du denn irgendwas übertaktet, beovr der PC augbraucht ist?


----------



## Morgenstern (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon mal etwas.
> Hast du denn irgendwas übertaktet, beovr der PC augbraucht ist?




Nein habe nichts übertaktet ! Habe mit übertakten nichts am Hut
War einfach ganz normal im Internet am surfen bevor das passiert ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



Morgenstern schrieb:


> Nein habe nichts übertaktet ! Habe mit übertakten nichts am Hut
> War einfach ganz normal im Internet am surfen bevor das passiert ist!


 
Klingt echt merkwürdig.
Natürlich könnte es das Netzteil sein.
Aber du musst auch damit rechnen, dass das Mainboard einen weg hat. 
Schon mal die RAMs getestet oder die CPU?


----------



## Morgenstern (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt echt merkwürdig.
> Natürlich könnte es das Netzteil sein.
> Aber du musst auch damit rechnen, dass das Mainboard einen weg hat.
> Schon mal die RAMs getestet oder die CPU?



Rams habe ich ausgebaut die sind es schon mal nicht!
Cpu weiß ich nicht!
Würde denn der Pc angehen wenn die Cpu futsch is?

Mainbord würde ich aus dem Gefühl raus sagen ist es nicht wegen der Grünen Lape...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



Morgenstern schrieb:


> Rams habe ich ausgebaut die sind es schon mal nicht!
> Cpu weiß ich nicht!
> Würde denn der Pc angehen wenn die Cpu futsch is?
> 
> Mainbord würde ich aus dem Gefühl raus sagen ist es nicht wegen der Grünen Lape...


 
Die grüne Diode steht nur dafür da, dass der Bereich mit Strom versorgt wird.
Ich hatte auch mal ein Mainboard, dessen Diode super leuchtete, trotzdem war es defekt.
Die CPU kann auch defekt sein, dann startet nichts.
Tausche aber erst mal das Netzteil aus.


----------



## Jayhawk (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Hallo,
Mein Vater hatte einen 17 jahre alten pc der is auch abgeraucht.
Weil der 17 Jahre alt war, wurde es dann ein neuer. 
Dann habe ich die alte Platte angeschlossen (datenrettung) und es ging gar nix mehr. Platte ausgebaut rechner hochgefachren, und dann während des Betriebes platte an das Netzteil angeschlossen-Sicherung raus-pc aus.
Also wenn einer der Komponenten kaputt ist dann schalten sich viele netzteile
aus Sicherheitsgründen ab. Also bleibt dir wohl nichts anders übrig als erstatz zu finden um die Fehlerquelle zu finden.

Mfg, Jacob


----------



## battle_fee (18. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Ich hatte einmal das Problem, dass gar nichts mehr leutete 

Hinterher hat sich heraus gestellt, dass das Mainboard nen Wackelkontakt hatte
Also wenn nichts mehr hilft würde ich einfach mal das MAinboard aus und wieder einbauen


----------



## Morgenstern (19. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Also ich hab mal den Reset Knopf am Mainbord mim Startknopf getauscht und auch mal den Kontak mim straubenzieher gebrückt!

Geht immer noch nichts an also ist es auch nicht der Startknopf!

Bleiben nur noch Mainbord Netzteil und CPU übrig!

Ein anderes netzteil bekomme ich erst heute abend nicht wie geplant gestern dann werden wir mal sehen ob es das NT ist....


----------



## Morgenstern (22. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Also heute habe ich mal ein anderes NT kurz eingebaut und siehe da, es hat sich wieder was getan ! Der Cpu Lüfter is angelaufen.

Gut das Mianbord hat Piepstöne von sich gegeben 1x lang 2x kurz die ganze zeit, aber das wird ja daran liegen, weil der Ram und die Grafikarte noch ausgebaut sind.

Musste das NT wieder zurückgeben weil es kurz ausgeliehen war.

jetzt heißt es das alte zurückschicken! Hab ja noch Garantie drauf is ja erst 6 Monate alt zum Glück 


Ich bedanke mich bei allen für eure Hilfe!
Hoffe das nicht noch was kaputt ist 


THX


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2009)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*



Morgenstern schrieb:


> jetzt heißt es das alte zurückschicken! Hab ja noch Garantie drauf is ja erst 6 Monate alt zum Glück
> 
> 
> Ich bedanke mich bei allen für eure Hilfe!
> ...


 
Dann ist ja gut, dass du noch Garantie hast.
Erzähl mal genau, was nun ist, wenn du das neue Netzteil eingebaut hast.
Die Pieptöne signalisieren aber schon, dass du da einige Sachen nicht wieder eingebaut hast, sollte also nichts weiter kaputt sein.


----------



## Benne1493 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Ich bin Opfer des gleichen Problems geworden nur leider ist es Laptop wo dieses passiert ist.
Bitte hilft mir.
Ich hab persönlich Daten dort gespeichert.
Es leuchtet auch nur eine LED Lampe..wenn versuche ihn anzumachen hört sie manchmal kurz auf zu leuchten und fängt dann wieder an.
Angehen tut er aber nicht !!!!


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pc geht nicht mehr an! Grüne Lampe Mianbord leuchtet*

Lasst ihn doch in Frieden ruhen 

Willkommen bei PCGHX !
Mach am besten einen neuen Thread auf.


----------

